# Στικακιάδα: Η λίστα, τα σιντιά και τα στικάκια



## SBE (Oct 31, 2012)

Αυτό που με απογοητεύει ιδιαίτερα σχετικά με τη λίστα Λαγκάρντ είναι το ότι και τα ΜΜΕ και ακόμα κι οι σχολιαστές σε μπλογκ, άρθρα κλπ, δηλαδή άνθρωποι που χρησιμοποιούν την τεχνολογία καθημερινά, δεν έχουν ιδέα από τεχνολογία. Να εμφανίσουν το πρωτότυπο σιντί, λέει ο ένας. Λες και πρόκειται για δίσκο με βούλα "παν γνήσιον αντίγραφον φέρει την υπογραφή της Λαγκάρντ". Ίσως είναι πιντιέφ, δεν αλλάζει το πιντιέφ, αλλάζει; (και όμως, αλλάζει, αλλά αυτό είναι άλλη ιστορία). Πού βρίσκεται το επίμαχο στικάκι, λέει ο άλλος. Σωστά γιατί τα στικάκια, όπως και τα σιντί, είναι μοναδικά, δεν είναι εύκολη η αντιγραφή, ούτε η επεξεργασία.


----------



## Alexandra (Oct 31, 2012)

Το πιο ωραίο το είπε στις κάμερες ο Βενιζέλος, αν θυμάμαι καλά: Τη λίστα μού την έδωσαν σε CD, αλλά για να μην πάθει τίποτα, τη μετέφερα σε στικάκι. (!)


----------



## nickel (Jan 5, 2013)

(Αντιγραφή από εδώ.)

Υποθέτω ότι η κίνηση του κάθε λογαριασμού (από το σύνολο των 2.062 λογαριασμών) περιέχεται σε αρχείο τύπου φύλλου Excel ή τύπου PDF, όπως αυτά που δημιουργούν οι εφαρμογές e-banking. Ωστόσο, θεωρώ πολύ πιθανόν να υπάρχει και συγκεντρωτικός πίνακας όπως αυτός που δημοσίευσε το Hot Doc του Μπαξεβάνη. 

Αν ισχύουν τα παραπάνω μπορούμε να δούμε τα εξής σενάρια:

Κάποιος μεταφέρει από σιντί σε στικάκι. Στο σιντί δεν μπορείς άλλωστε να κάνεις αλλαγές. Πρέπει να κάνεις τις αλλαγές σε άλλο μέσο και, αν θέλεις, να αντιγράψεις πάλι σε σιντί. 

Όταν αντιγράφεις από σιντί σε στικάκι, μπορείς να παραλείψεις κάποια αρχεία. Αυτό δεν αφήνει κανένα αποτύπωμα. Αν απλώς διαγράψεις τα αρχεία στο στικάκι, τα αρχεία εξακολουθούν να βρίσκονται στη μαγνητική επιφάνεια και στο Recycle Bin υπάρχει πληροφορία του είδους Date Deleted. Ωστόσο, αυτό το στοιχείο εξαφανίζεται όταν αδειάζουμε το Recycle Bin. Εξαφανίζεται εντελώς αν μεταφέρουμε τα αρχεία από το ένα στικάκι σε άλλο.

Αν υπάρχει και συγκεντρωτικός κατάλογος σε αρχείο Excel, τότε θα πρέπει να διαγράψουμε λογαριασμούς (γραμμές, σειρές, rows, σ’ αυτή την περίπτωση) και να σώσουμε το αρχείο με τα λιγότερα ονόματα. Όταν σώζουμε το αρχείο, τότε παίρνει την ημερομηνία της στιγμής που το σώσαμε. Αν δηλαδή ένα τέτοιο αρχείο έχει ημερομηνία των ημερών που η λίστα βρισκόταν στα χέρια κάποιου, θα μπορούμε να υποθέσουμε ότι αυτός ο κάποιος «πείραξε» το αρχείο. Το πρόβλημα είναι ότι είναι πολύ εύκολο να πειράξεις και την ημερομηνία ενός αρχείου με κάποιο από τα προγράμματα που κυκλοφορούν στο διαδίκτυο, άρα μια αλλαγμένη ημερομηνία δεν αποτελεί τεκμήριο ενοχής συγκεκριμένου ατόμου όπως και μια μη αλλαγμένη ημερομηνία δεν αποτελεί τεκμήριο αθωότητας. 

Και, τέλος πάντων, ας αποφεύγουν οι πολιτικοί να ασχολούνται με θέματα που δεν γνωρίζουν.


----------



## nickel (Jan 8, 2013)

Διάβασα στο χτεσινό Στίγμα του Γ. Παπαχρήστου στα Νέα:
http://www.tanea.gr/gnomes/?aid=4779929

ΤΗΛΕΦΩΝΗΣΑ, όπως είναι αναμενόμενο, στον πατριώτη μου εξ Ιωαννίνων Παπαδημούλη προκειμένου να τον ρωτήσω το αυτονόητο:
- Πώς μπορεί να εντοπιστεί ποιος έκανε την αλλοίωση της λίστας, από τη στιγμή που από ένα στικάκι μπορεί ο καθένας να βγάλει όσα αντίγραφα θέλει...
- Εγώ δεν ανέφερα ότι μπορεί να γίνει. Διερωτήθηκα γιατί δεν ζητήθηκε η βοήθεια των ειδικών της Δίωξης Ηλεκτρονικού Εγκλήματος. Να βεβαιώσουν αυτοί αν μπορεί να γίνει ο εντοπισμός ή όχι.
- Έχετε κάποια σχετική ενημέρωση;
- Υπάρχουν διάφορες απόψεις ειδικών. Άλλοι υποστηρίζουν ότι μπορεί να εντοπιστεί ο ένοχος, άλλοι όχι. Αλλά δεν πρέπει να τοποθετηθούν επ' αυτού εκείνοι που είναι αρμόδιοι;

ΑΣΦΑΛΩΣ, συμφώνησα. Και το επόμενο που έκανα, ήταν να τηλεφωνήσω στον επικεφαλής της Δίωξης Ηλεκτρονικού Εγκλήματος (και με σπουδαία δουλειά στο ενεργητικό του για τον συγκεκριμένο τομέα) Μανώλη Σφακιανάκη. 
- Μπορείτε; τον ρώτησα χωρίς περιστροφές.
Χωρίς περιστροφές μού απάντησε και εκείνος.
- Φυσικά και μπορούμε.
- Αλλά γιατί δεν το κάνατε έως τώρα;
- Γιατί κανείς δεν μας το ζήτησε, μου ανέφερε, και με άφησε... παγωτό μες στον χειμώνα!

ΤΟ ΟΠΟΙΟΝ σημαίνει, για να το εξηγήσω όσο πιο κατανοητά και απλά γίνεται, ότι για το μέγα θέμα το οποίο έχει εγκατασταθεί στο επίκεντρο της δημόσιας ζωής και της πολιτικής αντιπαράθεσης, αυτό δηλαδή της λίστας Λαγκάρντ, κυβέρνηση, συμπολίτευση, οικονομικοί εισαγγελείς, Άρειος Πάγος, ΣΔΟΕ, ο άμεσα ενδιαφερόμενος Γιώργος Παπακωνσταντίνου και λοιποί συγγενείς και φίλοι δεν ζήτησαν το αυτονόητο: να παραδοθεί στη Δίωξη Ηλεκτρονικού Εγκλήματος το στικάκι με τη λίστα για να το αναλύσουν οι ειδικοί.

ΡΩΤΗΣΑ τον Σφακιανάκη αν είναι δυνατός ο εντοπισμός αυτού που έκανε την αλλοίωση της λίστας. Μου απάντησε ξεκάθαρα «ναι» και μου εξήγησε πώς γίνεται:
- Κάθε στικάκι USB περιέχει «απόρρητες» πληροφορίες σχετικές με τη λειτουργία του, τις οποίες μπορούν να διαβάσουν μόνο ειδικοί, όπως εμείς δηλαδή. Οι πληροφορίες αυτές είναι αποθηκευμένες στο στικάκι, δεν αλλάζουν και μπορούν να μας δείξουν ανά πάσα στιγμή τις διαφοροποιήσεις που έχει υποστεί το λογισμικό του, πότε, με ακρίβεια ώρας, ημέρα, μήνα, έτους. Επίσης μας δηλώνει και την ηλεκτρονική ταυτότητα του υπολογιστή στον οποίο το συγκεκριμένο στικάκι έχει υποβληθεί σε «επεμβάσεις» επί του περιεχομένου του. Επί του συγκεκριμένου, θα μας «πει» και για όλα τα ονόματα που είχαν εισαχθεί σε αυτό, με ΟΛΑ τους τα στοιχεία και αν αυτά τα αρχεία, πλην της τυχόν αφαίρεσης ονομάτων, έχουν διαφοροποιηθεί και σε άλλα σημεία όπως κινήσεις λογαριασμών κ.λπ.

ΤΟ ΜΟΝΟ ερώτημα που είχα ύστερα από αυτά, είναι ποιο ακριβώς στικάκι θα μπορούσε να δώσει αυτές τις πληροφορίες. Το πρωτότυπο έχει χαθεί, σύμφωνα με τον Παπακωνσταντίνου. Του Βενιζέλου που στάλθηκε στο ΣΔΟΕ μέσω Μεγάρου Μαξίμου ή του Διώτη που το είχε παραλάβει από τον Παπακωνσταντίνου;



Θα επιμείνω ότι υπάρχουν προγράμματα που μπορούν να αλλάξουν τις ημερομηνίες των αρχείων, μπορούμε να αλλάξουμε την ημερομηνία στον υπολογιστή μας και να γίνονται οι δουλειές με διαφορετικές ημερομηνίες, να κάνουμε δουλειές σε ένα στικάκι και να αντιγράψουμε σε άλλο (που σημαίνει ότι δεν αντιγράφονται και διάφορα άλλα αόρατα ίχνη) και άλλα. Αναρωτιέμαι κατά πόσο ισχύει το παρακάτω: «Επίσης μας δηλώνει και την ηλεκτρονική ταυτότητα του υπολογιστή στον οποίο το συγκεκριμένο στικάκι έχει υποβληθεί σε “επεμβάσεις” επί του περιεχομένου του».

Ωστόσο, επειδή φαντάζομαι ότι οι άνθρωποι της Δίωξης Ηλεκτρονικού Εγκλήματος ξέρουν τη δουλειά τους, είναι εκπληκτική η δήλωση ότι κανένας δεν έχει ως τώρα ζητήσει την εμπειρογνωμοσύνη τους.


----------



## Hellegennes (Jan 8, 2013)

nickel said:


> Διάβασα στο χτεσινό Στίγμα του Γ. Παπαχρήστου στα Νέα:
> http://www.tanea.gr/gnomes/?aid=4779929
> 
> Οι πληροφορίες αυτές είναι αποθηκευμένες στο στικάκι, δεν αλλάζουν και μπορούν να μας δείξουν ανά πάσα στιγμή τις διαφοροποιήσεις που έχει υποστεί το λογισμικό του, πότε, με ακρίβεια ώρας, ημέρα, μήνα, έτους.



Ποιο λογισμικό; Τι σχέση έχει με τα αποθηκευμένα αρχεία; Ναι, αν αλλάξει κανείς το firmware είναι εύκολο να βρεις πότε, αλλά αυτό τι σχέση έχει με τα αρχεία; Εκτός κι αν εννοούσαν τα αρχεία, οπότε πάλι δεν έχει νόημα, γιατί αν ο άλλος είναι υποψιασμένος αλλάζει την ημερομηνία συστήματος, από την οποία παίρνουν την πληροφορία όλα τα αρχεία. Αν πριν την αποθήκευση έχω αλλάξει την ημερομηνία συστήματος, δεν μένει κανένα ίχνος, εκτός κι αν το συγκεκριμένο αρχείο (π.χ. εξελόφυλλο) είχε ηλεκτρονική σφραγίδα με το αρχικό του μέγεθος (checksum) και λοιπές πληροφορίες (ημερομηνία, κτλ). Σε αυτήν την περίπτωση δεν πα' να το αντιγράψεις και να το παραλλάξεις χίλιες φορές, η αλλαγή θα φανεί. Εκτός πια κι αν ο Παπακωνσταντίνου ήταν υπολογιστάκιας, πράγμα που αποκλείεται.


----------



## pros (Jan 8, 2013)

> Ωστόσο, επειδή φαντάζομαι ότι οι άνθρωποι της Δίωξης Ηλεκτρονικού Εγκλήματος ξέρουν τη δουλειά τους, είναι εκπληκτική η δήλωση ότι κανένας δεν έχει ως τώρα ζητήσει την εμπειρογνωμοσύνη τους.


Αυτό θα έπρεπε να είναι σήμερα το πρώτο θέμα στις ειδήσεις, αλλά... 
Αν ήθελαν να δουν τι πραγματικά έγινε, πολλά θα μπορούσαν να κάνουν και χωρίς πολύ κόπο και ειδικούς!
Χωρίς ιδιαίτερο ψάξιμο και γνώσεις, βρίσκω το εξής:
http://blog.commandlinekungfu.com/2010/01/episode-77-usb-history.html
Φαίνεται ότι υπάρχει η τεχνική δυνατότητα να βρεθεί το ιστορικό του αποθηκευτικού μέσου...


----------



## nickel (Jan 8, 2013)

Η συγκεκριμένη πληροφορία (ποια στικάκια έχουν περάσει από κάποιον υπολογιστή) δεν ξέρω πόσο χρήσιμη μπορεί να είναι, αλλά το τεχνικό κομμάτι του θρίλερ είναι βέβαιο ότι θα γοητεύσει πολλούς κομπιουτεράδες αν και όταν δοθεί στη δημοσιότητα.


----------



## Hellegennes (Jan 8, 2013)

pros said:


> Αυτό θα έπρεπε να είναι σήμερα το πρώτο θέμα στις ειδήσεις, αλλά...
> Αν ήθελαν να δουν τι πραγματικά έγινε, πολλά θα μπορούσαν να κάνουν και χωρίς πολύ κόπο και ειδικούς!
> Χωρίς ιδιαίτερο ψάξιμο και γνώσεις, βρίσκω το εξής:
> http://blog.commandlinekungfu.com/2010/01/episode-77-usb-history.html
> Φαίνεται ότι υπάρχει η τεχνική δυνατότητα να βρεθεί το ιστορικό του αποθηκευτικού μέσου...



Αυτή η μέθοδος είναι εύκολα αποτρέψιμη και δεν αποτελεί στοιχείο, άλλωστε. Είναι σαν να ψάχνεις για αποτυπώματα στον τόπο του εγκλήματος: κατά πάσα πιθανότητα θα βρεις δεκάδες αποτυπώματα που δεν σου λένε τίποτα. Τρέχα γύρευε ποια είναι τα αποτυπώματα του δράστη.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jan 9, 2013)

Η σημερινή μου αίσθηση (από δημοσιεύματα και ειδησεογραφικά ακροάματα) είναι ότι ο πολιτικός, δικαστικός και δημοσιογραφικός κόσμος της χώρας αρχίζει να συνειδητοποιεί τι σημαίνουν «ψηφιακά μέσα»και «ψηφιακή ενοχοποίηση». Φυσικά, αν η αλήθεια δεν μας βολεύει, τόσο το χειρότερο για την αλήθεια.

Στιγμιότυπο στον ΑΝΤ1, σήμερα το πρωί: Ο Γ. Παπαδάκης έχει προσκαλεσμένο έναν καθηγητή πληροφορικής του Αθήνησι, ο οποίος δείχνει (live!!!, on camera!!!!!!) πώς μπορούμε να αλλάξουμε την ημερομηνία του πισίου και να κατασκευάσουμε στικάκι με ημερομηνία προτέρα του πρωτοτύπου (παιχνιδάκι για δωδεκάχρονα). Οι παρευρισκόμενοι βουλευτές συνεχίζουν απτόητοι τον καβγά τους. Πρέπει να διαρρήξει τα ιμάτιά του ο παρουσιαστής και να τους ρωτήσει: «Μα δεν σας ενδιαφέρει αυτό που λέει ο καθηγητής, ότι δεν υπάρχει ασφαλής τρόπος να διαπιστωθεί η ημερομηνία δημιουργίας ή τροποποίησης των περιεχομένων σε ένα ψηφιακό αντίγραφο;» για να ηρεμήσουν λίγο και να κάνουν 1-2 ερωτήσεις για τα μάτια του κόσμου...

Στιγμιότυπο στον ΣΚΑΪ, σήμερα το πρωί: Η δικαστική συντάκτρια Ι. Μάνδρου εξηγεί ότι ο κ. Σφακιανάκης (του ηλ. εγκλήματος) είχε από καιρό προσκληθεί από ανώτατους δικαστικούς και τους είχε ξεκαθαρίσει ότι είναι μάλλον απίθανο να βγει άκρη από το αντίγραφο στικάκι. Παρουσιάζει και άλλα στοιχεία, εκλαϊκεύει το θέμα για τους τηλεθεατές (είναι διαφορετικό, όπως αν αντιγράφουμε τη μνήμη από κινητό σε κινητό ή μέσω σκληρού δίσκου, εξηγεί) και καταλήγει, περίπου, στο ότι αν ο αντιγραφέας ήταν προσεκτικός, λίγο πολύ τρέχα γύρευε...


----------



## pros (Jan 9, 2013)

drsiebenmal said:


> ...και καταλήγει, περίπου, στο ότι αν ο αντιγραφέας ήταν προσεκτικός, λίγο πολύ τρέχα γύρευε...



Μικρή η πιθανότητα να ήταν προσεκτικός ο αντιγραφέας αν ανήκει στην συνήθη μετακλητή πανίδα των υπουργείων :)
Εκεί ακριβώς θα έπρεπε να πατήσει μια έρευνα που θα έκανε έγκαιρα και χωρίς ταρατατζούμ από τους παπαδοαυτιάδες κάποιος έντιμος δημόσιος λειτουργός μέσης ευφυίας...

Εδώ, το ζήτημα είναι ότι κανένας δεν φαίνεται να ενδιαφέρεται για την ουσία της υπόθεσης. 
Το πολιτικό παιχνίδι και η χαρτοσμπρωχτική νομιμότητα, πάνω απ' όλα!


----------



## Hellegennes (Jan 9, 2013)

pros said:


> Μικρή η πιθανότητα να ήταν προσεκτικός ο αντιγραφέας αν ανήκει στην συνήθη μετακλητή πανίδα των υπουργείων :)
> Εκεί ακριβώς θα έπρεπε να πατήσει μια έρευνα που θα έκανε έγκαιρα και χωρίς ταρατατζούμ από τους παπαδοαυτιάδες κάποιος έντιμος δημόσιος λειτουργός μέσης ευφυίας...



Αν ήταν προσεκτικός ο ύποπτος, δεν το έκανε μόνος του αλλά ζήτησε την συνδρομή συνεργού (που μπορεί να ήταν και το δεκάχρονο ανηψάκι του). Μπορεί να είναι τεχνολογικά αναλφάβητοι οι πολιτικοί μας, αλλά η πονηριά δεν τους λείπει.

Το θέμα ήταν να ήταν υποψιασμένοι οι εταίροι μας και να είχαν α) κλειδωμένα τα αρχεία και β) σφραγισμένα ηλεκτρονικά. Πράγμα που δεν πιστεύω.

Πάντως, το πιο απλό που μπορεί κανείς να κάνει, αν η λίστα ήταν π.χ. σε εξελόφυλλο και όχι σε κάποιο standalone πρόγραμμα που διαβάζει κρυπτογραφημένα αρχεία (που θα ήταν η έξυπνη λύση), είναι να αντιγράψει την λίστα εγγραφή προς εγγραφή, όχι με αντιγραφή-επικόλληση αλλά με το χέρι. Με αυτήν την μέθοδο, ό,τι και να κάνεις δεν πρόκειται να βρεις τίποτα. Πετάς το στικάκι, πατάς κι ένα hard format στον δίσκο σου και bye, bye evidence!


----------



## nickel (Jan 9, 2013)

Wow, the plot thickens. I think. (Λεπτομέρειες αργότερα.)

Η είδηση είναι εδώ:
http://news.in.gr/greece/article/?aid=1231229772


----------



## bernardina (Jan 9, 2013)

Θίκενς, θίκενς... :laugh:


----------



## daeman (Jan 9, 2013)

bernardina said:


> Θίκενς, θίκενς... :laugh:


 
Ντίκενς, ντίκενς... _The Bleak House_, ήτοι _Ο Ζοφερός Οίκος_: «επί της ουσίας βιβλίο καταγγελίας, που σχολιάζει την τότε βικτοριανή κοινωνία, σατιρίζει άγρια το δικαστικό σύστημα όπως επίσης και την τάξη των (χαραμοφάηδων) ευγενών. [...] Πρωταγωνιστής επί της ουσίας του έργου είναι το δικαστήριο του Τσάνσερι, που ιδρύθηκε επί βασιλείας του Ριχάρδου του Β', ενώ όταν ο Ντίκενς έγραφε τον «Οίκο» _είχε γίνει συνώνυμο της ανικανότητας και της κωλυσιεργίας._»


----------



## Earion (Jan 9, 2013)

Τι θα πει «το δικαστήριο του Τσάνσερι»;


----------



## daeman (Jan 9, 2013)

...
Court of Chancery


----------



## nickel (Jan 9, 2013)

Στον _Ζοφερό οίκο_ η μεταφράστρια έκρινε σωστό να το αφήσει αμετάφραστο, μεταγραμμένο έτσι ακριβώς σε «δικαστήριο του Τσάνσερι». Προηγείται διεξοδική περιγραφή του ρόλου του στην εισαγωγή της ελληνικής έκδοσης.

http://news.kathimerini.gr/4dcgi/_w_articles_civ_3_15/03/2009_307258


----------

